# Just how bad is flaring?



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

Neptune is in a 2.5G tank with an aquarium light which is switched on the whole time(except at night), but my gripe is that we are constrained to keep the adjacent lights in the room switched on as well, lest he see his own reflection in the tank walls and start flaring.
I've observed this behavior the moments the lights in the room are shut and only the aquarium light is on. My wife jokes that with the kind of continuous flaring he does, his gills are soon gonna fall off:lol:

But seriously, how bad is flaring and does it stress them out? I can't move tank to any place else, so is there a way out of this conundrum?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with them flaring, lots of people actually say flaring is good for the betta. I guess I could see all day flaring as a bad thing, what you could do to stop it is either leave it on all day and let him flare, he will probably tire of it and get bored the same way they do when you put their tank next to another betta. If that doesnt work you could but something like a tank background on the side where it would be making reflections. But he should be fine.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> There is nothing wrong with them flaring, lots of people actually say flaring is good for the betta. I guess I could see all day flaring as a bad thing, what you could do to stop it is either leave it on all day and let him flare, he will probably tire of it and get bored the same way they do when you put their tank next to another betta. If that doesnt work you could but something like a tank background on the side where it would be making reflections. But he should be fine.


Wow! Awesome suggestion on the tank background. Thanks _IonBaller07_!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Flaring is good for them. I make Zeus flare daily in 10 minute doses by putting a mirror on the side of is tank. If they flare too often it is possible to damage gil tissue, but that takes some excessive flaring. If you are concerned it is too much then out a book on the side of the tank at night to block some light, or cover that side of the tank with a towel.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All my jarred males are next to each other. I don't card them unless they're halfmoons. They flare all the time, very pretty site


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Flaring is good for them. I make Zeus flare daily in 10 minute doses by putting a mirror on the side of is tank. If they flare too often it is possible to damage gil tissue, but that takes some excessive flaring. If you are concerned it is too much then out a book on the side of the tank at night to block some light, or cover that side of the tank with a towel.


Makes sense. Thanks _neenjar_! I would err on the side of caution and say that the amount of flaring is not something I'm comfortable with. 'Betta' safe than sorry!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> All my jarred males are next to each other. I don't card them unless they're halfmoons. They flare all the time, very pretty site


Seriously? You must have one hell of a stomach to say that's 'pretty' :-D Ouch! I feel the pain of those stretched gills right here. Ouch! My jaw hurts!!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

my red one flares at the blue one. Its okay I think.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

my red one flares more than my blue one. I think its okay and all.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

3bangdoos said:


> Seriously? You must have one hell of a stomach to say that's 'pretty' :-D Ouch! I feel the pain of those stretched gills right here. Ouch! My jaw hurts!!


 
It's perfectly fine, a lot of breeders do it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Merlin and Fishy are the only ones who flare. I've only seen Blue flare a few times. I figured though that once I have everyone situated after medications, that Blue and Aqua will be next to each other... So he'll probably start flaring then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jaden is the only one of mine who flares. Merlot does once in awhile.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my betta hydro only flares when i pose badly for a picture that he sees me doing with him or a friend its funny hes saying thats a bad pose and when my finguer was once in the tank


----------

